

Bloomberg: Goldman May Lose Millions From Ex-Worker’s Code Theft - wglb
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=axYw_ykTBokE

======
anigbrowl
Millions? GS made profits of $1.2 billion (with a B) in the first quarter. I'm
sure it's a headache for them and will be expensive to fix, but GS can absorb
a $100 million loss without breaking a sweat.

 _32 Megabits

Only 32 of 1,024 megabits of the software code was transferred, [defense
attorney] Shroff said._

Tee hee. I anticipate much straight-faced computer nonsense on the financial
news channels this week. I'm tempted to call or email one of the CNBC types
demanding to know whether GS uses unsigned integers.

------
wglb
The firm in Chicago he was going to was Teza Technologies LLC, founded by a
former Citadel trader. That firm suspended Sergey after his arrest.

